
Ask HN: Bootcamp or Computer Science University Degree? - inpooling
More and more people learn about programming in bootcamps and got software developer job right after. So is it still worth the time&#x2F;money doing computer science at universities?
======
elviejo79
It's not are "either or" question. You can and probably should do both. Formal
education will give you the insights to understand the mathematical principles
on which the profession is based.

And a couple of bootcamps will give the currently in demand techniques and
tools.

It's the difference between being an "<X> programer" where X is your flavor of
the month technology. And a "Software Engineer"

~~~
tastroder
I realized that I have a weird antipathy towards bootcamps in my mind a while
back, so genuine question: what's in modern bootcamps as they are usually run
that you couldn't pick up yourself more efficiently (either by doing a few toy
projects before starting a job or in the first few weeks if it's a new-to-me
stack)?

I see ads for bootcamps that want people to pay them for a course on some
popular language or web stack all the time and I'm never quite sure why
anybody would go for these / why you'd even want a course on how to be an "<X>
programmer" in your resume.

------
jppope
Yes. Not for the immediate "get a job" scenario... in that case you don't need
either, you just need skills... but the comp sci route will give you exposure
to high level topics you will need if you want to have a _career_

